# iPhone and Google maps



## mattsilva7 (Aug 14, 2017)

Is there a way to set the iphone to google maps by default in general on a non-jailbroken phone?

Also is there a way to set the default Uber in app maps to google?


Thanx


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes and yes. Go into settings. You'll find that option


----------



## mattsilva7 (Aug 14, 2017)

doesnt look like its possible for IOS 10 anymore from what I'm reading. found the setting in the Uber driver app. ty


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

mattsilva7 said:


> doesnt look like its possible for IOS 10 anymore from what I'm reading. found the setting in the Uber driver app. ty


How that you don't have the options in the navigation settings on the uber driver?


----------



## mattsilva7 (Aug 14, 2017)

I said I found the settings in the Uber driver app. was still wondering if anyone found a way to change the default for an iPhone in general tho. Looks like Apple forces the use of their maps


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

mattsilva7 said:


> I said I found the settings in the Uber driver app. was still wondering if anyone found a way to change the default for an iPhone in general tho. Looks like Apple forces the use of their maps


Ok can't understand default nav in iphone when I use maps i call maps when i use waze i call waze or i can use them both  i got samsung tough


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have iPhone 7 and cannot get audio on google maps. I have all the settings right and Waze comes in loud and clear but not google maps, barely a whisper I am starting to think of android


----------

